# M-TRN aka 17b-methoxy-trienbolone for sale



## powermad (Feb 1, 2006)

This supplement was produced/marketed for a short time by ALRI as an anabolic supplement in November of 2005.  They pulled it for some reason. I ran one cycle of it (4.5mg/day total for 30 days ) and had very good gains, especially strength-wise.  It is considered a prohormone/steroid (I'm pretty sure it is a very close relative of trenbolone) and is legal AFAIK.  Looking through the prohormone sections/threads on other forums will help you find tons of info and feedback on the product, which is generally very good.

Reason I'm selling is I am getting a dirtload of injectable tren ace and trying to lay off the orals for awhile.  Asking price is 60 bucks for one bottle (90 caps--3 caps per day is the dose) or 100 for two.  Shipping is 5 dollars for priority mail w/DC#.  Other shipping methods can be arranged.  These bottles are factory sealed.  I have several, please let me know if you are interested via replies or PM.  Thanks.

*M-TRN by ALRI industries*
Contains: 90 capsules each of 1.5mg 17b-Methoxy-Trienbolone
Serving size: 1 capsule, 3 times per day with food. 
Servings per container: 30
This is a liver toxic supplement so liver protection/anti-oxidants should be used along with M-TRN


----------

